# Web site launched over the holiday break - looking for feedback



## geniash (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello fellow business owners/artisans! Launched my web site over the holiday break, please take a look and give your suggestions, impressions and feedback. My main idea was simplicity. 

www.soapgeek.com

Very excited about this journey!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 15, 2020)

Nice Eugene!  Love your story, and the ingredients pages.  It looks clean and simple.
Grammar geek advice:  don't start a sentence with a number '2' - use the word 'Two'.


----------



## geniash (Jan 15, 2020)

OMG, yes, I had this comment and it was lost in the midst of work. Fixing now before I get sidetracked again!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2020)

Your site does look very nice, clean and tidy. 

I cannot help but mention on the ingredient page that NaOH we use and call lye Sodium Hydroxide or Caustic Soda is Not Potash derived from ashes. Potash would be Potassium Hydroxide or KOH we use for LS. Our Sodium Hydroxide is Lab-Created.

Keep in mind we are not supposed to make medical claims. It would also be advisable to list your ingredients for allergy purposes. If anyone thinks FDA will not find you, do not bet on it.


----------



## LilyJo (Jan 16, 2020)

I would echo the above, the claims around eczema look medicinal to me which puts you on shaky ground, as I understand things, and you should have a list of ingredients per bar. 

Not sure what the rules are in the states but there are no contact details listed and no shipping details or delivery info.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 16, 2020)

He does have the ingredients listed on the back of each bar in the photos - are you also required to list them on the website?


----------



## Emmanuel (Jan 16, 2020)

The site is well constructed. However it's not really my style to be honest  White and blue are really cold color and I perssonally prefer a more warm environement ^^. However if it's suit you go for it !


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 16, 2020)

Congratulations on the website.  I have to echo the others comments.  You're making medical claims and there is misinformation regarding your lye. Also, soap is not moisturizing.  Some of your wording needs to be looked at. You may also want to check your labeling.  I don't believe saponified oils of is acceptable.  I personally find it misleading to customers to believe it's not made with lye.   GSE is not a preservative.  I don't think your ingredient labels are listed in the correct order.  You have more castor oil than water.  Micas are not natural they are lab created. And your weight must be listed, can't list approx. and has to have grams listed following the weight.     Just a few things that popped out to me.


----------



## geniash (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I’ll find a way to adjust the wording and remove the claims that are not aligned with what’s allowed by the FDA.


----------



## Millie (Jan 16, 2020)

Congratulations Geniash! Some minor wording scruples aside, I think your website looks great. Very clean and professional. And of course I love the colorful soaps! My favorites are Absinthe, Calendula Sunrise, and Bohemian Retreat. Wish I could smell them. Good luck with your new venture!!


----------



## geniash (Jan 16, 2020)

Adjusted the wording, added standard FDA notice. Thank you for the feedback everyone!



KiwiMoose said:


> He does have the ingredients listed on the back of each bar in the photos - are you also required to list them on the website?


 In US the ingredients are not required for a true soap. I list them anyway on each bar.


----------



## LilyJo (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi

I obviously have too much time on my hands tonight! I like the overall look and the site loaded quickly which is always good. 

I'm sure some of the US soapers will chip in but my notes are;

Mica isn't natural its lab generated or enhanced 
Mica colours are a combination of ingredients that are not listed on all the labels 
No details of shipping, return or contact details 
Not all products show an image of ingredients- I think there was one or two I found earlier

Regardless of the "true soap" assertion best practice is you list all ingredients correctly anyway, it's the only was a customer can know if it includes something they are allergic to!

Good luck with your business.


----------



## AmandaLRF (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice website. I like the clean look of it. Congratulations on getting it up and running!


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi thanks for your post, I am in the process of designing my web site after having a cometic safety assessment done on my soap by a charted chemist and safety assessor and getting insurance. It’s a bid world out there where web designs go and I like what you have done. The feedback you have had is really interesting and have given me lots to think about. Good luck with your new adventure


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 16, 2020)

Congrats' your website & Soap looks great.


----------

